# PS7-Airbrush/PS6-Airbrush



## PSUser (28. August 2003)

In ps7 wird der Airbrush ja aktiviert über das Pinseltool, nicht wie in ps6/5 als eigenständiges Werkzeug.
Nun meine Frage: gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Deckkraft für beide Tools gesondert einzustellen, so das ein Wechsel ohne Aufwand möglich ist.  Wenn ich meine Pinseldeckkraft auf 10 einstelle, bleibt der Wert  auch erhalten in meiner Airbrushfunktion. Genau das will ich vermeiden.

Danke im voraus

 edit: im Handbuch steht  nichts drin, zumindest nicht unter dem Thema Airbrush


----------



## PSUser (29. August 2003)

Hoi nochmal...weiß keiner einen Rat?
Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit oder war das eine "Verschlimmbesseung" von Adobe.

Gruß


----------



## Mythos007 (29. August 2003)

Hallo PSuser,

ich weiß zwar nicht wo das Problem liegt die Deckkraft im Bruchteil
einer Sekunde anzupassen - aber es gibt auch die Möglichkeit ein
gesondertes Werkzeug mit den benötigten Deckkrafteinstellungen
über den "Werkzeugvoreinstellungendialog" zu erstellen. Zu dem
kannst Du dann hin und her switchen ...


----------



## PSUser (29. August 2003)

Hi, Mythos007

das Problem liegt darin, daß es in PS6 einfach schneller geht.
Wenn ich in PS7 vom Pinsel auf die Airbrush wechsel, dauert das zwei Handgriffe. Einmal der Wechsel zur Airbrush und der zweite zu der Deckkrafteinstellung.
In PS6 ,"einer" und zwar der zur Airbrush (mit voreingestellter Deckkraft). Da ich oft hin und her switche zwischen Pinsel 100% und Airbrush 10%, ist das einfach nervend , bremst meinen Arbeitsfluß und kostet einfach mehr Zeit. Ok. bin da vielleicht eigen aber ich sehe das als einen Nachteil.

Die Werkzeugvoreinstellungen sind mir wohl bekannt aber man müßte bei meiner Arbeitsweise (häufiges änder der Werkzeugspitze) eine Elle von Voreinstellungen machen für alle Pinsel- und Airbrushgrößen. Also auch nicht so sinnvoll aber wahrscheinlich meine letzte Möglichkeit wenn sich meine Vermutung bestätigen sollte.

Trotzdem danke für die Antwort. 

Gruß


----------



## Mythos007 (29. August 2003)

Also ich habe mich schon daran gewöhnt aus diesem Grunde sehe ich
wohl Deine Problematik nicht als so gravierend an ... aber wenn ich auf
eine Lösung des "Problems" stoßen sollte - melde ich mich noch einmal
hier ...

N.S.: Wenn Du des Öfteren mit dem Airbrush arbeitest, gibt es vielleicht irgendwo
eine Kostprobe Deiner Arbeiten zu begutachten ? - würde mich sehr freuen ...


----------



## PSUser (29. August 2003)

Hi  Mythos007,
hab momentan nicht viel hier. Das ist eine etwas frühe Arbeit aus Freehand9 und Photoshop. Die Proportionen stimmen nicht ganz und es ist  definitiv verbesserungswürdig, aber naja.

http://www.dusktildawn.de/Handy.jpg

Gruß

Edit: Die Seite ist zu Testzwecken. Erwartet nicht viel...besser gesagt viel schwarz


----------

